# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Следи за базаром!!!

## Sanych

Слухи о том, что государство займется наведением порядка в Сети, ходили давно. Но с новой силой они вспыхнули в конце прошлой недели, а 14 декабря "Наша ніва" опубликовала текст документа - проекта указа президента "О мерах по совершенствованию использования национального сегмента глобальной компьютерной сети Интернет". Положения этого документа не на шутку взбудоражили интернет-общественность. Его реализация, в случае если из проекта указа он превратится в указ, может очень сильно повлиять на правила игры в Байнете.

В Администрации президента TUT.BY не опровергли и не подтвердили подлинность распространенного документа, в Оперативно-аналитическом центре при Президенте Республики Беларусь посоветовали обратиться с официальным запросом. В пресс-службе Минсвязи о подготовленном документе узнали от корреспондента TUT.BY, в “Белтелекоме” – “из интернета”.

Остановимся на самых важных нововведениях, который сулит нам этот документ.




> Операторов электросвязи, юридических лиц и индивидуальных предпринимателей, оказывающих услуги по использованию сети Интернет, обяжут “идентифицировать пользователей сети Интернет, которым они оказали данные услуги”. При этом информация об идентификации "подлежит хранению поставщиком услуг сети Интернет не менее одного года и предоставляется по требованию государственных органов, осуществляющих оперативно-розыскную деятельность, органов прокуратуры, предварительного расследования, налоговых органов, судов".
> 
> Пока трудно сказать, каким образом это положение указа будет обеспечиваться. Программа-максимум – провайдеры, а также фирмы, предоставляющие доступ в Сеть, должны будут регистрировать личные данные клиентов . Программа-минимум заключается в самом обычном архивном хранении серверных логов у провайдеров хостинга и доступа в интернет.
> 
> По мнению генерального директора УП “Надежные программы” Юрия Зиссера, программа-максимум создаст много проблем. Если сейчас договор на оказание услуг хостинга или доступа в интернет можно заключить удаленно или по публичному договору, то, если указ вступит в силу, ради заключения договора клиенту придется лично прибыть в офис провайдера, чтобы “пройти процедуру идентификации”. Это легко сделать в Минске или в областном центре, но гораздо сложнее в небольшом населенном пункте. О беспарольном доступе в интернет, предоплаченных картах и удобствах приобретения хостинга через интернет придется забыть. Не очень понятно также, почему для регистрации доменов в зоне .BY идентификацию проходить надо, а в других зонах такой необходимости нет, да и проконтролировать это невозможно.
> 
> Кроме того, "идентификацию" должны будут проходить все посетители интернет-кафе и пользователи домашних сетей. Порядок этой процедуры должен быть определен Советом министров в шестимесячный срок. Стоит отметить, что и сегодня в местах коллективного пользования интернетом нужно обязательно указывать свои имя, фамилию и адрес. Паспорта, правда, пока не требуют. При этом администраторы интернет-кафе предупреждают, что ведется учет открываемых пользователем страниц, сведения о которых могут быть переданы по запросу в распоряжение уполномоченных органов.
> 
> Хостинг госорганизаций
> ...







Вместе с тем эксперты отмечают и положительные моменты проекта. Речь идет прежде всего об ограничении ответственности за содержание информации. Документом предусмотрено, что "ответственность за содержание информации, размещаемой и передаваемой в национальном сегменте сети Интернет, несут лица, разместившие эту информацию, а поставщики услуг сети Интернет - за непринятие мер по ограничению ее распространения в соответствии с законодательными актами". В частности, это разъяснение ограничивает попытки обвинить в противоправном контенте администрацию сайта, имеющего web 2.0-разделы (форумы, блоги, чаты). Отныне ответственность четко закреплена за авторами противоправных материалов. С другой стороны, проект указа не дает представления, каким образом будет трактоваться "непринятие мер" за противоправный контент, если государственные органы ранее не предписывали администрации сайта ограничить доступ к нему.

К относительному позитиву можно отнести и ограничение доступа из детских учреждений, а также учреждений культуры и образования к сайтам, содержащим "взрослый" контент: сцены порнографии, насилия, жестокости, агрессии и т.д. Впрочем, осуществляющая подобную фильтрафию Австралия уже стоит вместе с Беларусью в ежегодно составляемом организацией "Репортеры без границ" списке стран–"потенциальных врагов интернета, находящихся под наблюдением", именно за существование аналогичного общестранового технического решения, т.к. правозащитники считают само его существование потенциальной ступенью к фильтрации любых сайтов. Если это положение указа будет принято, то из позорного списка нам и в следующем году не выкарабкаться. К слову сказать, в США еще с 1999 г. действует разработанный небезызвестным сенатором Дж.Маккейном Акт о детской порнографии, однако сфера его применения с рядом оговорок ограничена только лишь детской порнографией в пределах специальной спонсируемой государством сети образовательных учреждений и библиотек E-Rate.

Наконец, главный позитив – то, что государство, по-видимому, сознательно допустив утечку, в очередной раз решило посоветоваться с общественностью, чтобы принять более зрелый и качественный законодательный акт. Непонятно только, почему открыто не выкладывать все проекты законодательных актов на специальный сайт для общественного обсуждения.

Законодательные акты об интернете

Проектом указа на Совмин возлагается обязанность в 6-месячный срок разработать и представить на утверждение президенту проект "Концепции по развитию национального сегмента сети Интернет", а в течение одного года подготовить проект закона Республики Беларусь о национальном сегменте сети Интернет.

"Я ранее неоднократно высказывался по этому поводу и скажу еще раз: интернет – точно такое же общественное место, как улица или дом, поэтому ни в каком специальном законодательстве не нуждается, – подчеркнул Юрий Зиссер. – Законы Республики Беларусь действуют одинаково независимо от места их применения. Нет же специальных законов об улицах, офисах или дорогах, поэтому и не нужен закон об интернете. А вот внимание государства к ускорению развития Байнета можно только приветствовать. Там накопились проблемы и противоречия, особенно в сфере ценообразования на услуги связи и прав построения сетей широкополосного доступа, которые под силу решить только на государственном уровне".

Совмин также должен "определить порядок регистрации интернет-магазинов в Торговом реестре Республики Беларусь и механизм контроля за их функционированием; обеспечить централизованный учет сетей электросвязи, используемых для оказания услуг в сети Интернет; обеспечить проведение мероприятий по стандартизации услуг с использованием сети Интернет, механизмов идентификации пользователей, порядка учета оказываемых услуг, структуры информации, предоставляемой операторами услуг сети Интернет государственным органам; выработать меры по оптимизации стоимости услуг, оказываемых пользователям сети Интернет".

Как сообщил Юрий Зиссер, заинтересованные лица и организации, в частности, Ассоциация организаций информационных и коммуникационных технологий "Белинфоком", по-видимому, скоро обратится в соответствующие органы с предложениями по усовершенствованию документа: "Документ нуждается в доработке и уточнениях. Мы бы хотели принять участие в его обсуждении. Это не должно решаться кулуарно. Надеюсь, Ассоциация “Белинфоком” обязательно подготовит свои предложения".

Остается надеяться, что если бурно обсуждаемый сегодня проект указа президента увидит свет, то он будет существенно отличаться от имеющегося варианта

----------


## Asteriks

Я до конца не дочитала, не осилила много букаФ, но мысль ясна: государство хочет иметь контроль ВЕЗДЕ над своими гражданами, а тут какой-то Интернет, где ещё лапа нашего "для народа" государства не побывала.

----------


## Sanych

Фсем баяцца. Если кто не понял.

----------


## vova230

Что-то очень сомнительно, что удастся все проконтролировать.
А вообще дурацкий закон исполнению не подлежит.

----------


## BiZ111

В марте вступает 
Готовьте правильно оформленные жалобы на форумы, сайты и чаты 

И не думайте, что проекты будут закрываться по одной жалобе или 10-ти. Это не так-то просто, да и проверяющие будут не кретинами. У них нюх на месть и прочие проделки больных на голову разбойников)))

----------

